# Comparing 6 + 8 Archetypes (268, 368 and 468)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 268, 368 and 468 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having FIVE and EIGHT fixes (268, 368 and 468) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Fear and Lust combine into a fearsome and confrontational personality who can't give room to uncertainty and must act upon their gut feeling in order to thwart opposition. An interesting to point out is that the SIX associated to EIGHT is always counterphobic.

• Double reactive stance; the need to express and validate their emotional realness of a situation is enhanced;

• Protective, combative and oppositional energy;

• This is a truly masculine energy at work here;

• The security-seeking, anxious SIX is at odds with the assertive, opposition-crushing EIGHT;

• There is a conflict between the need for SIX to anticipate danger and prevent it and the act on the spur of the moment strategy of the EIGHT;

• This combination is the most likely to be associated with rebels and anti-authoritarians;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Social Roles*

• 268s are the hero without a cape who wants to help others in trouble and defend them against further aggression;

• 368s are the debater and opposition leader who want to be the perfect soldier or the ultimate nail in the coffin for their detractors;

• 468s are the whistle blower that wants to remain true to himself and say the truth whatever happens;


Dealing with emotions

• 268s are so focused of others' well being that they often forgot to check how they feel inside and build up frustration and resentment until they explode if not checked;

• 368s aren't very comfortable with emotions at alls and feel that they might be a hindrance for reaching their goals and meeting expectations;

• 468s are the most attentive to their inner states and can be overly reactive in doing so;


*Shame*

• 268s often feel shameful about having to show their needs to people so they tuck them away and focus on helping people, often in critical situations in hopes that they will acknowledge their efforts;

• 368s are often shameless (especially if social) in adapting to the current need of people. They want to be the best at meeting their demands and protect them in exchange;

• 468s introject their shame in being different and separate from others. They try to ease the pain by calling off inconsistencies and telling people the truth about situations;


*Potential Problems*

• 268s can look quite bossy and annoying because they feel that they must lend people their help in order to feel accepted and secure and can react strongly if their help has been rejected. They may also be feisty and disregard rules if deemed infringing on their own needs to be close to or help someone. Sometime, they take their heroism complex at bit too seriously and act without thinking;

• 368s are very reactive and impulsive and so can overreact and can perceive illusory conflicts and power struggle when they aren't. They also have a tendency to talk back or say too much too quickly before accurately assessing the situation, putting their credibility in jeopardy at times. They ought to slow down and think before opening their mouth and reacting to any potential things that they don't agree with (this trait is shared with all the SIX and EIGHT combinations). As the most aggressive and combative tritype of all the 27 archetypes, they may allow more time in their routine to relax and shift their focus of attention to body care and well being;

• 468s are so reactive that they might not realize that they need to stop and analyze the situation more before jumping to conclusions. They can call off a situation prematurely and can get into hot water because of it. Additionally, they can be a little to aggressive and threatening when trying to denounce a situation or prove their point and can dissuade people from believing in them. It can be really hard for the archetype to refrain their emotional side even when discussing about everyday subject and because of that, they may not realize that they are being reactive and emotional about something;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 268s are triple protective and the most heroic tritype (along with 368). This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to prevent loved one from being harmed in any way, shape or form. They want trust and certainty from their environment and are willing to take the necessary means to keep themselves and others from being injured. They are very alert, reactive and protective in order to fill up their duty. Self-preservation subtypes have a little less overt presence than the other two subtypes because they focus on practical help. They are usually more down-to-earth and fiercly protective of their finances and other's. Sexual subtypes are quite intense in character and like being in life-or-death situations, exemplifying the hero archetype te best. They can be quite jealous of their loved ones and partners and be controlling when feeling anxious and vulnerable. Social variants are more involved in their environment and can easily be found in any protest or political groups, defending or promoting rights of a particual community. This subtype is the most TWO-ish 268 and can be very adamant about protecting their group's rights and ideals;

• 368s are triple confronting and aggressive. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to engage and/or decry injustice and inequalities among various situations (depending on the subtype). They want facts and things to be crystal clear and hate contradictions and so can brush off any inconsistencies in order to eshew incongruence and open criticism. Combined with dominant self-preservation, this tritype is extremely hard-working and enduring. This is a less openly aggressive manifestation of this tritype, as here the motivation is to keep them from experimenting material woes and because of that they can be very rigid and combative of any inconsistencies or threats regarding that matter. Sexual variant with this archetype is very intense and confronting, especially if their loved ones are involved. They want total respect from them (a bit of submission also) and in exchange can be destroying any detractors. They have a very hard time to accept betrayals and are more emotional than the other two subtypes. They can be surprisingly submissive to their partners. The social subtype support and defend their crew in exchange for group security and trust. They can be found as the organization representative or leader (often political) and are very oppositional to any differing views;

• 468s are triple reactive and intense tritype. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to track down inconsistencies and false pretences in order to feel secure and in control of their environment. They use their intuition and emotional intelligence in order to sniff out the truth behind events and people and can protect others whil doing so. When combined with the self-preservation subtype, this tritype is very focused on protecting their close friends and family and maintaining material security. They are less emotionally reactive than the other two subtypes. Sexual subtypes are the most intense and reactive combination of all. They want to address troublesome situations readily and are extremely persistent, not easily deterred when proved otherwise. They are fiercely protective of their loved ones and can be very possessive and jealous. The social subtype is more militant and socially engaged. They can fight for their rights and tend to be uncompromising when doing so. They also protect vulnerable or marginalized people and want are often feel deeply involved with personal causes;


*Possible Mistypes*

• Sexual EIGHTS with a 268 tritype might mistake themselves as 468 because of their emotional and passionate nature;

• Sexual SIXES with a SEVEN wing and a 268 tritype might look more like a 368 because they are very action-oriented;

• Sexual THREES with a FOUR wing and a 368 tritype might consider themselves as 468;

• Social EIGHTS with a 368 tritypes may look like a 268 because of the easier access to TWO with that subtype;


*MBTI*

• 268s' most common MBTI types are : ESFP (286), ESFJ (268), ESTJ (862) and sometimes ENFJ (286). It's uncommon to meet introverted types with this archetype and when it's the case, it's usually ISTJ. They are a bit more judging types than perceiving types with this tritype.

• 368s' most common MBTI types are : ESTJ (863), ENTJ (836), ESTP (836), ESFP (386) and maybe ENFP (683). It's rare to find an introverted Myers Briggs type with this archetype (maybe ISTJ or ISTP leading with SIX?). Sensing types are a little bit more prevalent than intuitive types;

• 468s' most common MBTI types are : ENFP (648), INFP (468), INFJ (468) and sometimes INTJ (648). It is uncommon to see sensing types with this tritype and when they do identify with it, they are mostly Sps;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 468s are naturally more creative and can be socially engaged artists of some sort, while this is less the case for 268s and 368s;

• 268s are more openly caring about people and don't like taking on big responsabilities like 368s;

• 368s are the most aggressive tritype, while 268 are more about protecting people from harm and 468s listening to their own truth;

• 268s are more relational and often like to be with people while 468s need more intimacy;

• 468s can have a really dark, melancholic side while 268s and 368s are lighter despite their drive;

• 368s can remove themselves from their emotions more than the other two tritypes in order to be relentless and aggressive;

• 468s are the most adept as reading up situation to their core, while 268s are the least effective in that field (compared to the three SIX + EIGHT combinations);

• 268s can manipulate people into giving them attention in return from their deeds while 468s want to be more independent from the crowd;

• 368s can be found in the military, law and finances while 268s are flocking around paramedics, nursing and rescuing teams;

• 468 can be less faithful to a group or an organization because of the FOUR access to their value system.


----------

